# Art art art!



## Shimagoma (May 15, 2012)

Ive finally gotten a bunch of stuff together for a shop and few other things related to my art for projects on the side (such as fish care hehehe) And wanted to share it! 

Im working on a fish related promo piece today, something planted tank related, but feedback, critique, or just a visit I always appreciate it! 

personal site- http://taylorfischer.blogspot.com/
shawp'in- http://society6.com/TCFischer


----------



## theshadybird (Sep 25, 2012)

HOLY JESUS. 

HOLY
EVERLOVING
JESUS.


I-I've seen your work before. I've tilted my head onto my hand and sighed, softly admiring the creativity and imagination and technical mastery as I gazed with stars in my eyes at an example of the skill I hope to one day possess. "I will be this good," I would mutter to myself as I sketched my dreams. "I will be this good."

P.S., your snakes are cool


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

your site could be so much cooler considering your illustrative ability. hit me up sometime... bugeyedllc.com


----------



## bennyjam (Nov 6, 2012)

Very Impressive stuff. What program do u work in? And what tablet are u rockin?


----------



## Shimagoma (May 15, 2012)

bennyjam said:


> Very Impressive stuff. What program do u work in? And what tablet are u rockin?


photoshop! and I use a cintiq


----------



## sejoy (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice! I especially like the plant-inspired character on your site. But I guess that's to be expected here haha. 


You TA'd for the MICA summer program the year after I went! Too bad, I might have seen you 
I might have to PM you one day about working in concept art, I'd love to hear from someone out working in that area.


----------



## Shimagoma (May 15, 2012)

sejoy said:


> Nice! I especially like the plant-inspired character on your site. But I guess that's to be expected here haha.
> 
> 
> You TA'd for the MICA summer program the year after I went! Too bad, I might have seen you
> I might have to PM you one day about working in concept art, I'd love to hear from someone out working in that area.


ahh! curses heh!
and yeah I started teaching part time last year and this yeah I should be hosting my own class again! It was fun teaching, and Im def excited to do it again. though... heh its a lot of work outside of class lol


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

can wait to see you show your planted tank, you have a sharp sense to define beauty!


----------

